# Vinnie Paz Interview with The Cipher show on Depersonalization Disorder



## bubniakz (Jun 3, 2008)

http://theciphershow.com/episode/111/


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Thought I'd add his DP song


----------

